# Intel HDA + Alsa troubles [SOLVED]

## DeathCarrot

2.6.18-gentoo-r6 (only soundcore built into kernel, no alsa or OSS inside)

alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2

alsa-oss-1.0.12

alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc2

alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2

alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2

Sound doesn't seem to work at all even though most things seem to recognise the card fine, I just can't access any controls in any mixers (Tried alsamixer, amixer, aumix and xfce4-mixer).. I'm able to get the sound working by compiling the 2.6.18 alsa kernel modules (but not 2.6.19 ones) but it seems they can't record from my front mic jack so I can't use skype, supposedly the newer drivers do support the front mic jack, but I can't get them to work.

The problem:

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ alsamixer 

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

```

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ amixer info

Card default 'Intel'/'HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16'

  Mixer name    : 'Realtek ALC660'

  Components    : 'HDA:10ec0660 HDA:15433155'

  Controls      : 14

amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument

```

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ dmesg | tail -n 7

...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x15

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x15

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x8

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x15

hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x15

```

 (gets added every time I '/etc/init.d.alsamixer start')

Bits that might help:

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 16

```

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 

Codec: Realtek ALC660

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0660

Subsystem Id: 0x10430000

Revision Id: 0x100001

Default PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x40 0x40]

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x1d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x40, nsteps=0x40, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x1e]: 16 20 24 32

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x09, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x89 0x89]

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0x6]: 16 20

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 6

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x081003c: IN OUT HP EAPD Detect

  Pin Default 0x99030110: [Fixed] Line Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x0c

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x0810034: IN OUT EAPD Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0834: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0834: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x0f

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x081734: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x01a1183f: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x0e

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08173c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x99a30130: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0f

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x0834: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x0d

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08173c: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x0121101f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 2

     0x0c* 0x0f

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x99330132: [Fixed] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400300: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x0810: OUT

  Pin Default 0x99430120: [Fixed] SPDIF Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x23 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x24 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x25 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x26 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

```

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd-hda-intel model=asus-laptop

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14rc2 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

 (I've tried various other options other than asus-laptop, but none I've tried seem to work)

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ aplay -l  

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav

Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono

```

(but no sound comes out as I'm unable to access a mixer)

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            35232  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13568  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            27392  0 

snd_seq_device          5832  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      5952  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41264  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel          15256  0 

snd_hda_codec         177280  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                59716  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16580  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    41064  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7304  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Thanks in advance   :Smile: Last edited by DeathCarrot on Sat Jan 27, 2007 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DeathCarrot

^bump^ for great justice!

----------

## Frerk

Hi DeathCarrot,

I have the same kernel version but use the Kernel ALSA 1.0.12rc2.

Shouldn't make much difference.

Read

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA_Configuration.txt

There you'll find:

        ALC861/660

          3stack        3-jack

          3stack-dig    3-jack with SPDIF I/O

          6stack-dig    6-jack with SPDIF I/O

          auto          auto-config reading BIOS (default)

These are options of module snd_hda_intel

Enter this in

/etc/modules.d/alsa

like

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-card-0 model=3stack

call modules-update

Restart alsa with

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop (if module is in use kill artsd or esd)

/etc/init.d/alsasound start (restart may be to fast)

Try again with

speaker-test

Repeat above with different model settings.

If this was successful, please describe here.

I wish you luck,

Frerk

----------

## DeathCarrot

Thanks for the suggestions, but I couldn't get any to work  :Sad:   speaker-test looks like it thinks it's playing a sound but nothing's coming out of the speakers and I can't access any mixers with any of the ALC861/660 options.

```
deathcarrot@jkasus ~ $ speaker-test 

speaker-test 1.0.14rc2

Playback device is default

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 2048 to 16384

Period size range from 1024 to 1024

Using max buffer size 16384

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 1024

was set buffer_size = 16384

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.664821

 0 - Front Left

Time per period = 2.986303

 0 - Front Left

...

```

----------

## DeathCarrot

Solved, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526799.html

----------

## jeanfrancis

This solution solved my problem also  :Smile: 

----------

